# Anzahl der Seiten (Nummerierung und Verlinkung) --> JSP



## ttt (7. Feb 2006)

Hallo,

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe eine Datenbank. Die Daten aus der Datenbank sollen in eine Tabelle angezeigt werden.
Nun ist aber die Tabelle so groß, dass sie nicht mehr auf einer Seite passt und sie deshalb auf mehreren
Seiten aufgeteilt werden muss.

Meine Frage ist: Wie kriege ich das hin, dass am unteren Ende der Seite die Nummerierung steht.
-->1 2 3 4 5... und ich über ein Klick auf eine Zahl auf die entsprechende Seite verlinke (wie es z.B. bei Google der Fall ist).

Als Sprache sollte ich JSP's verwenden

Vielen Dank im Voraus!!


----------



## Bleiglanz (7. Feb 2006)

da gibts nur eins: von Hand ausprogrammieren

oder

http://displaytag.sourceforge.net/11/

oder 

irgendeine andere fertige Taglib


----------



## bummerland (7. Feb 2006)

merke dir die aktuelle position (seite 1 => 0, seite 2 => 0 + anzahl_pro_seite, ...) und ändere deinen sql-befehl indem du ein limit pos, pos+anzahl_pro_seite einfügst.


----------

